# Best Bullet for a 30-30



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

What type of bullet should i buy. What grain or what brand. Hornady Leverevolution, Remington Core Lok, or winchester's. Or if there is any other brands that you guys like. Thanks for the help.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Any of the 3 you mention would be fine. Try all 3 and use the one that is most accurate in your rifle. I like the 170 gr over the 150's for deer.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Try as many as you can,and go with the one your gun shoots the best.My 32win.spl likes core-lok in 170gr


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Whatever it shoots best. Coincidentally it happens to be the cheapest stuff Wal-Mart had for my model 94 (Federal 150 grain, maroon box).


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

If you reload, I highly suggest the 150 gn TSX designed for the 30-30 those things are awesome, the hollow point is big enough to drop a 22 lr bullet in almost, and it is devestating on critters, with minimal damage to meat. I suggest about 33 grs of RL15 underneath it too.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

ajmorell said:


> Whatever it shoots best. Coincidentally it happens to be the cheapest stuff Wal-Mart had for my model 94 (Federal 150 grain, maroon box).


I've been using the Federal Shok 170g or whatever. I've taken a few deer with good results.


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

my dad has used 150gr core lokt for years always seams to do the trick


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

ajmorell said:


> Whatever it shoots best. Coincidentally it happens to be the cheapest stuff Wal-Mart had for my model 94 (Federal 150 grain, maroon box).


Those are reliable rounds - my son shoots them and I settled on the Federal Fusion 150 grain. Both have served us well...


----------



## J&D (Jan 7, 2010)

my win. model 94 loves the 150 gr federals ( blue black box) got it a couple years ago used guy was firing core lok through it and said it was all over the place and he was ready to throw it out picked it up from him for 125 bucks brought it home cleaned it( god it was filthy) and went and bought a few different type of rounds and the 150 grain federals shot the best at 100 yards 6 shots in a 4 inch spred holed out 2 of the shots on the paper. have taken 10 deer with it over past few years from distances of 85-140 yards and it is dead accurate 7 of the 10 dropped where they stood and the other 3 never ran more than 30 yards painting the brush. every gun shoots different and every person shoots different. so find the bullet that preforms the best for you and your gun. you will be more than satisfied with the results in the long run if you do.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I was shooting the regular 170gr winchester loads in my 30-30 last year. I tried some Rem core lock 170gr in my lever .32 special this year. I did not notice any differences. I have read a lot of good reviews on the new Hornady Leverevolution ammo. I just can't find that in .32 only 30-30. I would like to try some, but at this point I am all sighted in and ready to go with the core locks this season. Neither of my guns seems to picky about the ammo. They all shoot good if you ask me.

I am curious if you guys shooting the 150gr ammo notice any difference when you shoot a deer with them? What would one notice different when shooting a deer with a 150gr vs a 170gr bullet?


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

ibthetrout said:


> ...What would one notice different when shooting a deer with a 150gr vs a 170gr bullet?


A few inches less drop at 100 yards is what comes to mind...maybe slightly less expensive?

When I was first starting out deer hunting I read where Richard P Smith stated that 150 grains is all that's ever needed for Michigan whitetails. Many stone cold dead deer later I have no evidence to contradict his assertion


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

yooperkenny said:


> A few inches less drop at 100 yards is what comes to mind...maybe slightly less expensive?
> 
> When I was first starting out deer hunting I read where Richard P Smith stated that 150 grains is all that's ever needed for Michigan whitetails. Many stone cold dead deer later I have no evidence to contradict his assertion


170 may be a better brush cutter, if that is a factor.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

DaveW731 said:


> 170 may be a better brush cutter, if that is a factor.


I actually believe differently. After reading many articles on the "brush busting" guns it appears that the heavier bigger bullets tend to deflect more then the smaller lighter bullets according to the article.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am surprised no one has spoke up for the Hornady Lever Revolution! Search the forums about this stuff. I'm a rue believer, I've killed 5 or 6 deer with it. Its noticeably more accurate than the traditional 30-30 bullets with the rounded bullets. They drop considerably less also. I sighted my winchester mod 94 in and was able to shoot 3 to 4 inch groups at 200 yards. I don't know about KE at that distance, but I do know that the leverRevolution is accurate and fast.


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

IMO I see no need for the revolution. Unless your only big game rifle is a 30-30 and you're trying to turn into something its not really best suited for. The 30-30 has been a great MI deer round because the rifles chambered for it are compact easy handling rifles "brush guns" and any 150-170 grain bullet will do just fine at the typical 50-100 yard range that the big majority of rifle zone deer are killed at. I've always liked 150 grain Federal flatpoints, but their all about the same at those ranges. Something like a 7mm or 300 mag at much higher velocity's that could be used for moose at 60 yards or goats at 400. Are a lot tougher for the ammo company's to design bullets for. Building a low velocity 30-30 round that is nearly always used for deer at under a 150 yards is easy to do. No need to spend the extra money for anything premium. Dido for my favorite deer rifle chambered in 7x57 at those velocity's even with relatively hot handloads the velocity is moderate for what the bullets are built for. Premiums to me are best suited for high velocity magnums or bullets that are light for caliber. And where shots can range from bow distance to several football fields, even then I'm not so sure that they're really needed for deer.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

So you don't think lever revolution is the "best 30-30 ammo"? That was the title and the question.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Nope, rubber tipped bullets do nothing for me, I stand by my 150 gr TSX HP for the 30-30, would not be afraid to take that bullet after elk or moose out to 150 yards. YMMV


----------

